# Tell me about your furry crushes



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

My main crushes are:
- Fang Slade Terrestrial XIII (Future Card Buddygiht): I'm sooo in love with this dragon. He's mature, he has scars, he's strong and has a fabulous hair! XD

- Asgore Dreemurr (Undertale): Not that burning thing but his broken-hearted behaviour got me in the kokoro (heart in japanese). Plus his theme is awesome!

- Crunsh Bandicoot (Crash Bandicoot): His redesign in Crash of the Titans got me in the eyes and in other places. He's nice in the kart games, too.

- Jon Talbain (Darkstalkers): Because I luv wolves and he was the first animal character I ever played with in a fighting game.


----------



## DoeDog (Mar 30, 2016)

same as lots of others in the community 

Cheetara (thundercats) because Farrah Fawcett
Gadget (RR) because I liked smart girls even when I was a kid
Becky (tale spin) because she seemed strong willed.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Fox McCloud and now Nick Wilde  <3


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Majira and Booker BIIIIIIIIIIITCH !!!
<333


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh you meant Anthro-Crushes...
Specify nigga xD
I liked me some Robin Hood.


----------



## sarnarus (Mar 30, 2016)

everyone, im pretty sure id make a pretty good furry slut, too bad im not a fox. oh well


----------



## Astus (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't have any.


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 30, 2016)

Gazelle? *cough*

But in seriousness: Momiji from Tohou, Taokaka and Kokonoe from Blazblue, and Braixen from Pokemon because look at that: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715158847585853440
LOOK AT THAT.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 30, 2016)

Quite a few that I really... "adore". (Jegermaistro / one of my own characters that is based off him, Sydney O'Connell, Ratchet, Coby from Amorous - the list goes on)


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

Moderator-Gazelle said:


> Gazelle? *cough*
> 
> But in seriousness: Momiji from Tohou, Taokaka and Kokonoe from Blazblue, and Braixen from Pokemon because look at that:
> 
> ...


Yeah... she's definitely cute. XD


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> Quite a few that I really... "adore". (Jegermaistro / one of my own characters that is based off him, Sydney O'Connell, Ratchet, Coby from Amorous - the list goes on)


I also have a crush on my OCs. Mostly those based on Jon Talbain. XD


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 30, 2016)

Too many to list


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 30, 2016)

ME!!! (Once again I'm being a narcissist.)


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 30, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Too many to list


This lol Probably Fox McCloud, Rocket Raccoon, Sly Cooper, Bunnymund, etc


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

Spazzlez said:


> ME!!! (Once again I'm being a narcissist.)


I luv myself too. XD


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Oh you meant Anthro-Crushes...
> Specify nigga xD
> I liked me some Robin Hood.


Well... I said it has to be furry. Anyway... I like foxes, too. Some of them are cute...some of them are.... yummy. XD


----------



## TheKC (Mar 30, 2016)

From Rescuers Down Under:


Spoiler: Jake











Neopets:


Spoiler: Garin











Nick Wilde from Zootopia.


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

TheKC said:


> From Rescuers Down Under:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jake
> ...



They're all nice! Everyone's loving Nick Wilde, as I can see. XD


----------



## TheKC (Mar 30, 2016)

wolfoxyo said:


> They're all nice! Everyone's loving Nick Wilde, as I can see. XD


He is new and awesome! There is lots to like about him! X3


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 30, 2016)

The only one I can really think of is Renamon, I didn't watch most of the shows where the common crushes come from, like Thundercats.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2016)

DoeDog said:


> Cheetara (thundercats) because Farrah Fawcett
> Gadget (RR) because I liked smart girls even when I was a kid
> Becky (tale spin) because she seemed strong willed.



Haha, old school. Nice :3

There have been way too many over time to list but Woody and the entire male crew in TDA come to mind.

Bonkers for example, and one of the characters Bucky Buzzsaw is my avatar right now >.>



Lasvicus said:


> Oh you meant Anthro-Crushes...



Those *are* anthro... As opposed to ???

They certainly aren't IRL crushes. I've had plenty of those too, none that are furries at the moment.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Haha, old school. Nice :3
> 
> There have been way too many over time to list but Woody and the entire male crew in TDA come to mind.
> 
> ...


Furry and anthro arent one and the same.
Disneys Robin Hood wasnt a furry, he was an anthro.  A fan thereOF would be a furry.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Is my interpretation erroneous, @Ricky ?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Disneys Robin Hood wasnt a furry, he was an anthro.  A fan thereOF would be a furry.



Since the whole concept of "furry" is nebulous and intentionally kept that way its definitions are, too. Historically it meant anything involving anthro characters and the highest-ranking page in Google for "what is furry" for over a decade had a huge picture of Tony the Tiger on it. Lots of people in the furry scene argue with that and say it only refers to fan-based art.

Sorry for the non-answer.. Lol.

I've been into the stuff since the early-mid 90's but I'm not going to start imposing definitions I did not create.


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> The only one I can really think of is Renamon, I didn't watch most of the shows where the common crushes come from, like Thundercats.


Renamon is super cute. Well... I'm having a burning desire for Buddyfight Drum's father but I think the anime is pretty lame.


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Since the whole concept of "furry" is nebulous and intentionally kept that way its definitions are, too. Historically it meant anything involving anthro characters and the highest-ranking page in Google for "what is furry" for over a decade had a huge picture of Tony the Tiger on it. Lots of people in the furry scene argue with that and say it only refers to fan-based art.
> 
> Sorry for the non-answer.. Lol.
> 
> I've been into the stuff since the early-mid 90's but I'm not going to start imposing definitions I did not create.


Never cared about definitions... only crushes. LOL


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 31, 2016)

I used to have a crush on Lady from Lady and the Tramp, when I was around 6, because of that adorable personality. Even now, I still think she's adorable. 

But, my tastes have changed. I like my bad girls now more than the good girls. 







<3


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 31, 2016)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I used to have a crush on Lady from Lady and the Tramp, when I was around 6, because of that adorable personality. Even now, I still think she's adorable.
> 
> But, my tastes have changed. I like my bad girls now more than the good girls.
> 
> ...


YAY! Dragons! *w*


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

I know Ken Ashcorp is a real guy but with a voice like that. Mmmmmmmm.

I wanna be on his rocks.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

wolfoxyo said:


> Never cared about definitions... only crushes. LOL



Labels are for soup cans :V

Find your place on the map:


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh, Chief Bogo easily.
Forgive me for using the cliche but 





I'd love to be in a relationship with a guy as big, 
strong  and assertive as him ~ ◡ ~


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Labels are for soup cans :V
> 
> Find your place on the map:



Never realized just how many stereotypes there were for such a specific thing. Can I be none of them?


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 1, 2016)

Here, have an image dump:


Spoiler: Fuzzy Img Dump


----------



## wakarimasu (Apr 1, 2016)

the girl squirrel from The Sword In The Stone. Wart should have stayed squirrel a bit more and enjoy some teenage squirrel sex. hopefully we'll see more of her in the incoming live action remake.


----------



## wolfoxyo (Apr 1, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


>





Fallowfox said:


>


Duracell bunny? This is new for me. But nice crushes. XD


----------



## wolfoxyo (Apr 1, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Oh, Chief Bogo easily.
> Forgive me for using the cliche but
> 
> 
> ...


Bovines are hawt. XD


----------



## wolfoxyo (Apr 1, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Labels are for soup cans :V
> 
> Find your place on the map:


I'm here because I always loved anthro. And I want to make games with anthro characters.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 1, 2016)

wakarimasu said:


> the girl squirrel from The Sword In The Stone. Wart should have stayed squirrel a bit more and enjoy some teenage squirrel sex. hopefully we'll see more of her in the incoming live action remake.


I feel bad, but I must agree with this statement.


----------



## Candy Corn (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry I'm a little late but.... I couldn't help myself. I. Love. Nick. Wilde. Senpai.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 2, 2016)

My first Furry crush had to be Callie Briggs from Swat Kats. After that there was Maid Marian from Robin Hood. Those were the first two, as I reminisce I will add more.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Never realized just how many stereotypes there were for such a specific thing. Can I be none of them?



Lol, fine with me 

I don't think I fit well into any of them either, but nevertheless that _still _makes me laugh


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm legitimately surprised no one has said Judy Hopps or Krystal.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2016)

Lol, Krystal. I broke down one of those SA members who was adamant about the whole furry thing and wrote that essay furry is not a fandom. I think he found the forum I ran back then from some referrer logs. He said he was a closet case and totally into that character, but IMO that's like being "Okay, I admit it, I think Jessica Rabbit is hot!"


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 2, 2016)

(groan) I am ashamed to admit this...

Ranger Kitty from "The Danger Rangers". Actually, I'm not embarrassed. When I first saw her, I thought she was sexy as fuff!


----------



## Insanity Steve (Apr 3, 2016)

Isabelle I have a thing for overly cute


----------



## Ricky (Apr 3, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Ranger Kitty from "The Danger Rangers"



You would probably get along with a friend of mine >.>


----------



## Angellothefox (Apr 3, 2016)

Skye from Animal Crossing.
Cassie from dragon tales.
Those are my furry crushes I do not know if I know any more?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 3, 2016)

Ricky said:


> You would probably get along with a friend of mine >.>



Oh?


----------



## Mike Lobo (Apr 3, 2016)

krystal from star fox and toriel from undertale lol


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 3, 2016)

dragon ladies....  especially the breast-less ones- <3


Spoiler: example 









hmm, not sure if this is an dragoness or not but I guess it's close enough.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 3, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> dragon ladies....  especially the breast-less ones- <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: example
> ...



But given dragons are typically depicted as evil gold hording monsters in media, I really don’t have any besides an hand full of female argonians ^.=.^


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Apr 3, 2016)

My first ones from about 5 or 6 years ago (when I was 12 or 13) were Krystal and Princess Ruto or some other similar Zelda character(I liked their statues on smash bros brawl, thought they looked attractive), as well as renamon and gatomon, and a few pokemon.

Now, too many to list. The first few to come to mind are Byzil, Hoot, Nhala, both Nick and Judy from zootopia, fox (star fox)


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 3, 2016)

My list always changes depending on my mood and current fancy, but here's my current roster:


Spitfire - My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
Fox McCloud - Star Fox
Vulpa - Live To Tell
Ruki - Live To Tell (aged up, of course)
Giabbit - Tokyo Giants
Shima Luan - Planet Dolan
Buffalo Bell - Orix Buffaloes
Buffalo Bull - Orix Buffaloes
Krystal - Star Fox
Brisky Bear - Nipponham Fighters (One handsome bastard)
Shibasaki Saki (Chofu City Yuruchara)
Meadow Song - My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
Aisha Clanclan - Outlaw Star (my first waifu)
Crash - Iowa Wild
Leo and Lina - Seibu Saitama Lions
Seel Kaiser (Seely's older fursona)
Toriel - Undertale
Frep The Fox - Nipponham Fighters


----------



## marisgard (Apr 6, 2016)

First one was Renamon, then Toriel and ended up with Asriel. Pretty mainstream if you ask me.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Apr 6, 2016)

I like fat furs so Clawhauser and Mongo from Heathcliff are at the top of my list.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 6, 2016)

Kineta - Orange Husky - Adam Wan/Zaush (fa)


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone heard of morenatsu??? The one fur I'd leave asexuality for is Kouya Aotsuki


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 7, 2016)

HERE WE GO *pulls out list*

Judy Hopps (Zootopia)
Gazelle (Zootopia)
 Alphys (Undertale)
Renamon (digimon)
Delphox (Pokemon)
Toriel (Undertale)
Krystal (Starfox)
Rouge the Bat (Sonic)
Tikal the Echidna (Sonic)
Katt Monroe (Starfox)
Catty (Starfox)
Tigress (Kung-fu panda)

I'm just gonna end it there lol


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 11, 2016)

So imagine Kovu from TLK2 as an anthro...

And also this one character I made up a while back named Ivycloud


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

Maxy. There's nothing hotter than bunny rape >:3

Damn, why'd the artist have to go and get arrested for kiddy porn?


----------



## scet (Apr 11, 2016)

Huge crush on the FA user called veryraccoon gosh he be the best goo senpai


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Dec 18, 2017)

Is and always will be Angel from Lady and the Tramp 2. There's just soooo much to love about her! <3


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2017)

No crushes. Plenty of characters I thought were cute but none that I lusted after. Tho I do wish the original Spyro had a sister...


----------



## Pompadork (Dec 18, 2017)

Um Jammer Lammy! She is sO cute, she is the awkward band waifu of my dreams. ;;;A;;;


Spoiler



(Altho Rammy could beat me up anyday,,,)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

Nick Wilde and Balto.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 18, 2017)

Probably some very obscure fox character from a comic...

It's been a while, let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Gee_Anson (Dec 18, 2017)

Kass> BotW
also Ratchet > RR
and, if feral counts, Toothless


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh jeez... I know it's cliche but I would have totally married Judy Hopps a year and a half ago if I could.  That was before I even knew what "furry" was, too.


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 18, 2017)

Natani from Twokinds, Maid Marian, Sabrina Skunk, Amy Squirrel, Sheila and Tammy Vixen, Minerva Mink, etc etc


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 18, 2017)

None, I'm soulless. I don't have enough fandom spirit I guess.


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 18, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> None, I'm soulless. I don't have enough fandom spirit I guess.


THATS THE SPIRIT!


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 18, 2017)

*Nyanta - Log Horizon. *
*



*
*Wolfman -  Wolf Childern*
*



*
*Kiroumaru - from the new world*
*



*


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 18, 2017)

Just a short list of who I've had a thing for...

Krystal (star fox)
Rocket Raccoon (Guardians of the Galaxy)
Maid Marian (Robin Hood)

And finally, and unsurprisingly...

Fifi la fume (Tiny Toon Adventures)


----------



## Ginza (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh my lord too many... and all your stereotypical ones 

Charlie (All Dogs Go To Heaven)
Balto (come on now, who doesn't??)
Steele (balto)
Ronno? Idk his name (Bambi 2)
Dodger (Oliver and company)
Robin Hood 
Bolt 
Kovu (lion king)
Buster (lady and the tramp 2)

Probably lots more but I'll stop there lmao


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 18, 2017)

World of Warcraft: Chen Stormstout






Dota 2: Brewmaster




World of Warcraft: Baine Bloodhoof


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 19, 2017)

i'm strange. i don't have romantic attraction to fictional characters, nor do i have any desire to fuck any of them...
That is what ya'll mean by "crush", right? i haven't had one of those since i was a confused, prepubescent kiddo.

Also, i just noticed the word "prepubescent" is made up of "pre", "pube" and "scent". Das gross. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm a normal person who's attracted to real people and not fictional ones, so none.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 19, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm a normal person


No one is normal


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm a normal person who's attracted to real people and *not fictional ones*, so none.



Then why are so many men turned on by Victoria Secret models?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Then why are so many men turned on by Victoria Secret models?


I have to say that I usually think "Dang, that girl needs to eat." when I see Victoria Secret models, and most models in general.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have to say that I usually think "Dang, that girl needs to eat." when I see Victoria Secret models, and most models in general.


You must be gay :V


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 19, 2017)

wow, that's creepy


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have to say that I usually think "Dang, that girl needs to eat." when I see Victoria Secret models, and most models in general.



Definitely. I prefer my females to have some meat on them! Otherwise they're fainting every hour unless they carry sugar water with them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You must be gay :V


No. Not really. I guess I like my women a little more on the thick side.


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 19, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm a normal person who's attracted to real people and not fictional ones, so none.



Ewww normie


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 19, 2017)

Vitaly said:


> Ewww normie


Death to normies!


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 19, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Death to normies!


Death to all who oppose us!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Normies are weird.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

What are you all talking about? I'm a furry, I've watched way too many cartoons, write stories about gryphons, where they sometimes have sex, and collect gay feral yiff in my favorites on FA even though I'm straight. I'm perfectly normal. Duh.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Then why are so many men turned on by Victoria Secret models?



Because men are idiots.
I mean, if seeing women's underwear alone gets you hot, you're pathetic. That's the kind of thing a 10 year old thinks is sexy.

I don't see what that has to do with fictional characters, though. At least lingerie models are real and not drawings.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2017)

Fabian from Zoophobia. He’s so dreamy!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Because men are idiots.
> I mean, if seeing women's underwear alone gets you hot, you're pathetic. That's the kind of thing a 10 year old thinks is sexy.
> 
> I don't see what that has to do with fictional characters, though. At least lingerie models are real and not drawings.



Not really, they're photoshopped. That was my point - they are fictional.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not really, they're photoshopped. That was my point - they are fictional.



A photoshopped image of a real human is not "fake" in the same sense as a drawing of a wolf man.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> A photoshopped image of a real human is not "fake" in the same sense as a drawing of a wolf man.



I never said it was. It's still a false stereotype that advertisers use ruthlessly, to various unfortunate social consequences. Basically it's the modern equivalent of corsets, except even worse.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I never said it was. It's still a false stereotype that advertisers use ruthlessly, to various unfortunate social consequences. Basically it's the modern equivalent of corsets, except even worse.



Cool story.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Cool story.



What do you mean by, "cool story?"


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 21, 2017)

Everyone's furry for Krystal, and gar for Garrus. 

Joking aside, my golden girl is an OC of mine.


Spoiler










Spoiler: The sad part



Until I get into a serious relationship with someone IRL (preferably someone with her personality), this digital figment of my imagination is about all I have for the foreseeable future.

Alas, a man can dream...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Everyone's furry for Krystal, and gar for Garrus.
> 
> Joking aside, my golden girl is an OC of mine.
> 
> ...


Krystal!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2017)

Not any crushes per se, but Renamon, Gardevoir and Krystal I've always fancied..


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 21, 2017)

Well as for some famous charakters I always liked Scar from TLK. I'm just in love with his mischievous but charming smile. He's just such a lewd boy.






The second one on my list would be Flamedramon. He was the start of my photoshop career. I just wanted to know what he would look like without this amor pieces.

And last but not least don karnage from Talespin. He has the same deciteful charrisma like scar but with a slight touch of jack sparrow mixed in to it. And he just looks super hot in that Pirate Dress. What should I say, I just fall for the Bad boys.. mrrr


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Not ashamed to admit that SigmaX got me hooked on deers.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What do you mean by, "cool story?"


He ran out of things to say to you so he ended the conversation.

It's kind of a dumb way of saying. "I no longer want to talk to you about that subject."
In other words, I guess it's the edgy way of sticking your thumbs in your ears and screaming "LALALALALALALA"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Well as for some famous charakters I always liked Scar from TLK. I'm just in love with his mischievous but charming smile. He's just such a lewd boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, that is a cute image, maybe I'll have to check out those cartoons?



Yvvki said:


> He ran out of things to say to you so he ended the conversation.
> 
> It's kind of a dumb way of saying. "I no longer want to talk to you about that subject."
> In other words, I guess it's the edgy way of sticking your thumbs in your ears and screaming "LALALALALALALA"



That's my opinion, but I like to give people the chance to explain themsleves in a serious manner whenever possible.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ha, that is a cute image, maybe I'll have to check out those cartoons?
> 
> 
> 
> That's my opinion, but I like to give people the chance to explain themsleves in a serious manner whenever possible.


Sometimes they just don't want to I guess.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ha, that is a cute image, maybe I'll have to check out those cartoons?



It's deffenetly worth the time.


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 21, 2017)

1. Chance Furlong





2. Wuffle


 

3. Nicodeme Savoy


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2017)

Er, don't laugh, but Bugs Bunny. 

He's smart, sassy, and I bet would be really energetic.

Also, Baloo the Bear, from The Jungle Book was an early crush.

Oh, and the mongoose, Rikki Tikki Tavi, from that one cartoon, also based on Kipling.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2017)

Vitaly said:


> 1. Chance Furlong
> 2. Wuffle
> View attachment 25526
> 3. Nicodeme Savoy



Love the guy, love it even better because the artist put wuffle in public domain.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, let’s see:
Gadget - Rescue Rangers
Puma Sisters - Dominion Tank Police
A certaint Red Panda on here
Becky from Tailspin


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Well as for some famous charakters I always liked Scar from TLK. I'm just in love with his mischievous but charming smile. He's just such a lewd boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap, just watched that video - hysterical. Still... can't beat the original version of that song.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 23, 2017)

Spoiler










It has calmed down over the years, but probably a reason why I'm even on this forum lel.


----------



## Rant (Dec 23, 2017)

Gotta say, the Lynels from BOTW are HAWT.






Kass is also a fine feathered ass.


----------



## the_rubble_gull (Dec 23, 2017)

once i admired city gull. nothing happen.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 23, 2017)

the_rubble_gull said:


> once i admired city gull. nothing happen.


Yoda may want a word with you.


----------



## Rant (Dec 23, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Yoda may want a word with you.


Where has this been my whole life?! *Loves stupid shit like this*


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 24, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Yoda may want a word with you.



Thanks for that awesomeness


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 24, 2017)

Rant said:


> Where has this been my whole life?! *Loves stupid shit like this*





Ramjet556 said:


> Thanks for that awesomeness


But wait! There's more!


----------



## IanDLBZF (Apr 22, 2018)

Mine would be in no particular order...

Judy Hopps from Zootopia*
Olivia Flaversham from The Great Mouse Detective
Gadget from Rescue Rangers
*As a matter of fact, over at Walt Disney World, she has kissed me FOUR times (three times during Move It Shake It Parade, once during the Christmas Party in 2016)!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

My oc, Meteli  :x 

I've drawn her twice and damn... she's a furry crush.


----------

